# NOMINATE: Best Under Construction Skyscraper



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

- Burj Dubai: elegant and tall, simply stunning. Still u/c and already a legend.

- CCTV


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Flower of the east kish island IRAN.
The second 7 star hotel in the world.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Why my second post was deleted - I love the Pyongyang Hotel, is it so wrong???


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Please use the discussions thread.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The 3 Chicago towers look absolutely great. Imagine a boat ride on the Chicago River when Trump and Waterview are built!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll nominate one for each city 

1) International Commerce Centre - Hong Kong
2) Burj Dubai - Dubai
3) The Sail - Singapore


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

1. Shanghai World Financial Center
2. Burj Dubai
3. Shard of Glass (or is it UC?)

@shayan, another "7-star" hotel? When are you planning to stop that classification rubbish?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I would have nominated the SWFC if it still had the round hole


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> @shayan, another "7-star" hotel? When are you planning to stop that classification rubbish?



it is a seven star hotel mate. go and check its website.


----------



## panj-delaavaraan (Nov 28, 2005)

Flower of the East :yes:


----------



## ThePersian (Feb 15, 2006)

I nominate the same as my fellow iranians:
1st Flower of the East









one beauty that is going to be . 

2nd is Burj Dubai
3rd is Shanghai World Financial Center


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Flower of the East, Kish Island, Iran!!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry WJFox, dont mean to litter your thread, but this Flower of the East thing is just a proposal!


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

no its not it is under construction already


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Will it be built in Iran ? :eek2: :eek2: forgive me but is there any sea around there ?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

persian said:


> no its not it is under construction already


then it cannot be nominated here as it is NOT U/C.

WJFox, please delete as appropriate.


----------



## ThePersian (Feb 15, 2006)

Face81 said:


> then it cannot be nominated here as it is NOT U/C.
> 
> WJFox, please delete as appropriate.


come on, is reading so hard? :bash: 



> Originally Posted by *persian*
> no its not*,* it is under construction already


This means it IS under construction


----------



## gole_hayahou (Sep 17, 2005)

The flower of the East, Kish Island, Iran.














































http://www.floweroftheeast.com/ 

that is my one and only nomination....


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

WFC, Shanghai

ICC (US7), Hong Kong

1 Bryant Park (NYC)


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

eemreee said:


> Will it be built in Iran ? :eek2: :eek2: forgive me but is there any sea around there ?


Is that even worth answering :sleepy: meh i got nothing better to do... YES IRAN HAS A COAST!! ever heard of the Caspian Sea or the Persian Gulf?! Buy an atlas ffs :bash: 

BTW I also vote the Flower of the East


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

shugs said:


> Is that even worth answering :sleepy: meh i got nothing better to do... YES IRAN HAS A COAST!! ever heard of the Caspian Sea or the Persian Gulf?! Buy an atlas ffs :bash:
> 
> BTW I also vote the Flower of the East


That's funny man


----------



## Space_Oddity (Dec 12, 2005)

1)Burj Dubai
2)Dubai towers Doha
3)Trump Chicago


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

1. Burj Dubai













2. Shanghai World Financial Center













3. International Commerce Center, Hong Kong (formerly _Union Square Phase 7_)


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

1-Bank Of America Tower,New York
2-Torre de Cristal,Madrid








3-Wheelock Square,Shanghai


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

Burj Dubai
Federation
One Bryant Park


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Burj Dubai
Waterview

One Bryant


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

1 Burj Dubai
2 Trump Chicago
3 Almas Tower


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's gotta be the Burj


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

1.Burj Dubai
2.SWFC
3.Rose Rotana Suites


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Burj Dubai
SWFC
Eureka


----------



## live69 (Sep 6, 2005)

ICC (Hong Kong) is the best!!!!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

The Sail @Marina Bay is the best under construction residential skyscraper.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

CCTV HQ, Beijing


----------



## jpq21 (Jun 2, 2005)

The Big Three:
1. Burj Dubai
2. Shanghai World Finance Centre
3. International Commerce Centre

wjfox2002 has got the right idea
BD has got to win. I mean come on, tallest by at least 200m and exellent design.


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Trump
2. Burj 
3. Waterview


----------

